# Hey!



## Justin (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello there

I thought I would drop by and introduce myself as have just joined. Have been looking for a classical music forum/community and this seemed like a very good place to be - love that there are musicians as well as music lovers here. And I'm not ashamed to admit that I liked the "Music that moved you to tears" thread too. I find music can be intensely moving and I love having a soundtrack to my life in a way (does that sound horribly naff? Hope not)

I have been a music lover ever since I can remember (am 36 now) - I love all music but classical is something that touches me and moves me more than any other. I won't list all my likes/dislikes or I'll be here all night but I will say that I hope to learn and contribute to the forum and share a passion with you all and have some fun too!

Best wishes


J


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
judy tooley


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to Talk Classical, Justin


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Justin

Welcome, good to have you here.

Some people here like other forms of music too. But, classical is the most liked.

Glad to see you have been reading the threads, do join in.


Margaret


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to TC, Justin!

BB


----------

